# Scale models, model cars, mini cars, diecast, plastic, etc.



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just ran a search to find any on-going threads and discovered that there is no specific place for scale model discussion, and the word 'model' is used ambiguously to mean either 1. the above, or 2. 'What model do you drive'?

Well, it struck me that if we had a corner/forum on the site for GTR scale model anoraks, we could maybe build up an inventory of the various models which have at some time been available, and move the various past threads from other places into it. Each car could be photographed with some recognizable standard object alongside for relative size purposes?

What got me thinking about this is that last weekend at the Nismo Festival at Mt Fuji I found a couple of nice examples including something rather rare, and was wondering what everyone else did or didn't have.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

I'd like to think I have a rather interesting collection of R33 Models (more specifically the R33 GTR Variants). 

Am very curious to see what other models you may have found, do you have pics of some of them?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

www.spc.org.uk

Me,and Hiroboy from this make 1/24 model scale cars,all of mine so far are skylines,i'll re-load the pics onto the internet and post them here


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Been trying to find R34 GTRs in white!  

So far I have a little matchbox-sized Epoch 1/72, with Safety Car written on the sides and a blue light bar on the roof.

This weekend I got an Auto Art R34 GTR V-Spec II 1/43 which has beautiful detail. Sits on a black plastic stand.

Finally I bought something which doesn't officially exist in white, an Auto Pro Shop Nismo tune 1/24 in a box with lots of interchangeable parts. This is stunning, and I love it.

There was also a larger version (1/18) in white on sale, which is generally available I heard, but by then I had lost the will and the shekels to go one better.

I'll post a photo of any of these if you're still interested!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

post away mate,get's other people want to get into it after they see them


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*OK here goes...nothing*

The site or my computer won't allow me to choose the piccies for some reason. Giving up for now. Tried to delete this post, but that's not an option either, so, sorry folks!

Look at the last 4 shots on this page which I posted on another thread yesterday...
http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/piersdow/album?.dir=7d8a


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Here are my 2 latest GTR models (out of 10 or 12 i think)


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Thrust said:


> I'll post a photo of any of these if you're still interested!


Am very interested! I don't actually build them. I need to practice waaay more before I start. I think I have managed to find about 30-40 R33 GTR Variants and models so far btw  Will try to post a Pic of the collection in their boxes.

AndreasGTR: Nice R34!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Here are mine:

HKS Kansai R32









Engine









Top Secret R34 (this was my first model,so it's kinda poo)

















My R32's,and R34 together









Do-Luck kitted R34,with custom wide-arch kit(not the best hand made wide arch,but my lil bro is learning to do it properly still)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The red R32 isn't finished yet.
I also have a R32 S-Tune to finish,my project R33 Z-Tune,and also a R34 Z-Tune


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I won't be putting up my pics of my scale Skyline collection!!! 

More than half currently for sale!!!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I ordered this today...

http://www.grandprixlegends.com/Die...DieCast)/AA77341(GPL_BaseCatalog)/DieCast.htm :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

nice i dont quite collect plastic model kits but have been buying die-cast ones have about 10 now ranging from KGC110, R31 through to R34.

but what im really really really after is a silver R33 GTR say 3 to 5 inches long theres every other model type i can find but no R33's.

anyone help out there?

KG.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> nice i dont quite collect plastic model kits but have been buying die-cast ones have about 10 now ranging from KGC110, R31 through to R34.
> 
> but what im really really really after is a silver R33 GTR say 3 to 5 inches long theres every other model type i can find but no R33's.
> 
> ...


Try the 'Ebbro' range of die cast (1/43rd scale) - I've got a grey R33 one, but definitely saw a silver one when I was out in Japan

www.ebbro.com


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> www.spc.org.uk
> 
> Me,and Hiroboy from this make 1/24 model scale cars,all of mine so far are skylines,i'll re-load the pics onto the internet and post them here


i am quite frankly amazed by this, i too have done a few models in the past, mainly tamiya bikes, but this is brilliant.

i'm interested in how you achieved the carbon effect on the bonnets, i have heard of placing fine mesh over a black sprayed area then spraying onto the mesh grey/silver, but yours is much better.









this is excellent!!!


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

ISJ said:


> i'm interested in how you achieved the carbon effect on the bonnets, i have heard of placing fine mesh over a black sprayed area then spraying onto the mesh grey/silver, but yours is much better.


Try GrandPrixModels.com, they sent me their catalogue/magazine thingy the other day after I ordered some stuff from them, and they seem to be very professional. They even carry items like scale windshield wipers!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> www.spc.org.uk
> 
> Me,and Hiroboy from this make 1/24 model scale cars,all of mine so far are skylines,i'll re-load the pics onto the internet and post them here



Truely amazing models there guys - simply superb ! I used to do a bit of model-making a good number of years ago but drifted away from it.... Your work though is truely inspirational....  :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My work,or Steves?

Steve's work is immaculate,it's just amazing.

The carbon fibre effect can be done by paint,but you can just buy film that looks like CF.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*By way of nothing*

But just to finish the story of the white Nismo Auto Pro Shop above, I was having a quick look at the stalls getting ready for the opening of the Nismo Festival.. Time, 6:45 am. One shop had about 10 of these boxes with 34s inside. One of these was in white. Gotcha, at last! I asked if I could buy it, and the young guy says "Oh, no, fill in one of these fax forms and order it straight from the factory. Just put a tick alongside the model you want." Well, white was not on the list, so I asked what I should do. He told me to wait while he called his superior, who then came along and tried phoning the factory. Eventually they said the top man would be along at 9 am, so to come back then.

Well, I stood in a queue for nearly two hours to get the limited edition Nismo Festival Auto Art and Ebbro & ChoroQ models that were being offered for the day. For a friend, actually.

They saw me coming back at 9 and were already onto the phone. "No", the factory says, "we never made white". "But we've got one here, not for sale." "We don't know what you've got there, but you are authorised to sell anything on display there." "But we were told to take orders only and not to sell any of these!" "As far as we know you can sell those display models..."

By then I was hopping up and down, butting into their phone conversation, "Yes, yes, yes, sellit, sellit, sellit! Here's the money, and you can keep the change..." By then some other customers were gathering and picking it up and looking quizzical? Eventually they they hang up and turn to me and say, "Well, it looks like you get it then!"


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Just got the link to work*

Those Hiroboy models are stunning!


----------



## JDM driftER (Sep 14, 2005)

Jada toys makes the best looking and quality looking diecast i think..


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Nice nice nice*

I have a few lurking, Veilside R33 CE1, Jumbo ChoroQ R34 BB etc.

I'll stick some piccies up at the weekend if anyone is interested.

While we're on the subject, I would give serious money for a die cast (a la Auto-Art) 1/18 or 1/10 R33 GT-R, especially in black. Any ideas, gents?


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got 3 Tamiya models of the R32 GTR Skyline - I'd like them professionally made and am in the East Midlands - could anybody recommend anywhere ?

Thanks in advance,

Paul.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

jae said:


> While we're on the subject, I would give serious money for a die cast (a la Auto-Art) 1/18 or 1/10 R33 GT-R, especially in black. Any ideas, gents?


Forget about the colour. I have yet to find a single version of a diecast R33 *anything* larger than 1:43..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

same here Gtuned the ebro site has some that have been remade but normally the R33's are all sold out and has anyone ver seen a silver one AAHHH!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

GTuned said:


> Try GrandPrixModels.com, they sent me their catalogue/magazine thingy the other day after I ordered some stuff from them, and they seem to be very professional. They even carry items like scale windshield wipers!


I got my R32 from them today and it is fantastic one of the best models I have seen anywhere - even the seatbelts are perfect :smokin: .

I have posted some pics of the model - excuse the crappy photos.

http://www.skyline6969.btinternet.co.uk/model.jpg
http://www.skyline6969.btinternet.co.uk/model_driver.jpg
http://www.skyline6969.btinternet.co.uk/model_pass.jpg
http://www.skyline6969.btinternet.co.uk/model_back.jpg
http://www.skyline6969.btinternet.co.uk/model_floor.jpg
http://www.skyline6969.btinternet.co.uk/model_seatbelts.jpg
http://www.skyline6969.btinternet.co.uk/model_engine.jpg
http://www.skyline6969.btinternet.co.uk/model_boot.jpg


----------



## turbo_boost (Oct 23, 2005)

Does anyone know of any good sites were i can get 1/18 scale die cast metal models from??? i have looked all over the net and i cant seem to find anything


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Look for Autoart & Kyosho


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

I get mine from here. EWA 1. Its based in America, but have virtually every car out there. The only pain in the butt is you have to then pay FedEx Tax after shipment.

Got a Z-Tune (1/18th) - AutoArt
Ferrari 550 Silver (1/18th) - UT
Dodge Viper SRT 10 (1/43) - AutoArt
Nissan Skyline GTR Silver (1/43) - AutoArt
Subaru Impreza STI (1/43) - AutoArt
Porsche 911 GT3 RS (1/43) - got from Porsche themselves

Edit: Look what Ive just found! Its in 1/43 scale! Out comes the wallet again...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Ran across these at a flea market today. The wife tried desperately to stop me buying them. :chuckle:


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

just found this thread...i used to build a good old model every now and then back in the states. at last count i think i had done: super gt calsonic r34, nismo r33, super gt mobil nsx, wrc gdb sti, and s2000. i had a z-tune r34 and merc clk gtr in the works before coming to japan. i'll have to post up photos next time i visit home


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Will look forward to the piccies! :thumbsup:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*The Collection*

Meant to do this a while ago. Happy to give more info if anyone is curious on any particular model.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Guess I'm going to have to take some pictures of my collection one of these days.
Between the diecast and plastic models (all still unbuilt in the original boxes  ) I must have upwards of 70 Skylines


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

All I have is a tiny diecast 1996 v spec (black, of course) model.

Minus the perspex cover due to GF busting it (says by accident, but I suspect that she did it on purpose due to me f'ing her off somehow/sometime lol).


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

jae said:


> Meant to do this a while ago. Happy to give more info if anyone is curious on any particular model.
> 
> Wow, the blue 34 is HUGE! :bowdown1:
> (needs a few spacers, though :chuckle: )
> ...


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Just the 4 shelves*

The blue 34 is indeed huge. It's a Nikko 1/5 scale R/C. Just need to find some 1/5 scale carbon fibre effect for the bonnet.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> SPC - Model Cars and Motorbikes in 1/24 and 1/12 Scale
> 
> Me,and Hiroboy from this make 1/24 model scale cars,all of mine so far are skylines,i'll re-load the pics onto the internet and post them here


Aarghh the great man that is Steve Hemming!
Hes a bloody genius! :clap: 
:thumbsup: 
Bob


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

This is part of my FD collection in OZ.









I built most in Japan though.

When I went back to OZ in 2004 I started collecting JADA stuff. 

I have a few GTR from Jada in approx 1/24 they aren't so scale though.

I have a 1:18 Jada GTR 32 also. And I customised an FD for a friend.

These are some of the FD's I built this year.














































Currently building my cars.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's the Jada GTR with different wheels part of the Initial D series. I added some TE37.










My models don't stay unmodified for long.
Here are some other customised Jada.


































































I am now onto customising Hot works in 1/24
This is a freind's replica. 










The Ztune from Hotworks is Very Nice 1/24 Die cast
Hotworks

GTR
Hotworks


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow! Fantastic collection. Nutters rule!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I finally decided to get all of my models out of the box tonight.
Apologies for the 'setting'....we're in a new house and I've yet to get some proper display cabinets/shelves up together so for now they're just plonked on some shelves in the basement  

Makes for some crappy pictures too but hey, you get the idea.......I need serious help  :chuckle: 
So, something over 100 skyline models of varying sizes, mainly 1/43rd though.


















































































































I know that I've got some Tomy Bit-CharG's back in the UK too


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Er...I think I need to swear here Mark .... awesome collection !!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Big Mark*

Long time no see!

Err, unless I'm mistaken, isn't that the ENTIRE AutoArt Skyline catalogue for the last five years? 

Superb collection. The time involved must be staggering. But no M-Tech R33's? or did my eyes miss some?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*Some of my stuff*

Here's some pics of my collection of diecast,models,and what not.
enjoy. Love this thread!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Cheers Dave.....it's a continually growing collection too. Thank god we've got plenty of space in the house 

You're eyes don't deceive you Jae, no M-Tech 33's....yet 

JBwangan.....looks like there's someone else who needs help like me


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, to much late night ebaying. I worked in the car die cast industry for about 5 years to and scored a lot of stuff than.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

JBwangan said:


> I worked in the car die cast industry for about 5 years to and scored a lot of stuff than.


Now that could end up costing me more than I earned


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Lost for words. So that's where all your pocket money went! Nutters!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL.....it's got a little scary when I worked out the rough value of just the 1/43 models 
Best be keeping them minty fresh as I'll be needing them for my retirement fund


----------



## DutchSkyline (Jul 9, 2008)

Dear GT-R enthusiasts , I am searching for any 1/43 scale Ebbro Nissan Skyline JGTC models. Who can help me?

I am especially looking for the Nissan R34 GT-R Test Car - Ebbro number 43192

Should anyone have it for sale or double please contact me.

Regards, DutchSkyline


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

here are mine

*Nissan Skyline GT-R NISMO R-Tune (white)


















Nissan Skyline GT-R NISMO R-Tune (silver)

















Nissan Silvia S15 NISMO Sport Parts (weiss)

















Mazda RX-7 by Greddy (D1GP)

















Nissan Skyline GTR R34 by Blitz (D1GP)

















Nissan Silvia S15 by HKS (D1GP)

















Mazda RX-7 by Apex (D1GP)

















Nissan Silvia S15 by Top Secret (D1GP)

















Nissan Fairlady-Z by ORC (D1GP)

















Nissan Silvia S15 by Key-Office (D1GP)


















....Diverse Formationen....























































*


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunning.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Here,s mine


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

DutchSkyline said:


> Dear GT-R enthusiasts , I am searching for any 1/43 scale Ebbro Nissan Skyline JGTC models. Who can help me?
> 
> I am especially looking for the Nissan R34 GT-R Test Car - Ebbro number 43192
> 
> ...


Is this the one you are talking about?









I have one. They fetch over 300 bucks on ebay. They pop up every once and awhile.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*R35 GTR diecast*

In an effort to keep this thread going here's some new R35 GTR pieces i just picked up.
Super GT R35 GTR Test Car. Both cars are 1/43 scale from Ebbro. The carbon weave look on the Test GTR is amazing


























And a Silver R35 GTR.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

^^^^^^^
Cool as......I brought these two last weekend, Ebbro quality is fantastic.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Always been facinated by these cars and when I found this thread some time back I was really amazed by the collections some of you guys have! :thumbsup:

So my hunt for diecast GTR's started and I think it never going to end! 

Here's what I've got for now. 

Hot works 1:24 R34 GTR vspec II with some Nismo goodies and dropped suspension. 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Same car in silver with full R-tune package.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

AutoArt 1:18 R34 GTR Z-tune.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

And the R32's! 

Kyosho R32 GTR 1:18 (the most impressive one in amount of details)








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

AutoArt R32 GTR GR.A Calsonic 1:18








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

AutoArt R32 GTR GR.A Taisan 1:18








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

And seeing that Autoart have made a nice model of the new R35 GTR I guess that's the next one in my little collection.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I have one of the Koyosho R32 road cars, fantastic aren't they. Mind you they are not cheap at ~£45.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Yep, amazing cars, you can see new details each time you look at it!


----------



## ajrichar (Jan 29, 2008)

*What a great thread!*

It's great seeing pics of Skyline models - I have a few myself as I have been collecting for a few years. A selection.....









































































This is probably my rarest one - an Ebbro R34 GT-R V-spec II Nur one of 1,000 pieces:































































































































These are pics of varying quality I have taken over the years (I need a proper photography area) and as I've bought a better camera the pics have generally improved.

I sincerely hope that Kyosho or AUTOart make a 1:18 R33 GT-R and V-spec. That is the biggest glaring omission from the GT-R model range in 1:18. Kyosho have made the KPGC10, KPGC110, R32 and soon the R35. AUTOart have made the R32, R34 and now R35. But no-one is touching the R33 in that scale which is an absolute crime.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunning piccies! :thumbsup:


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

wow, that is fanatical! nice collection ^^^, i also have the auto art 34.


----------



## gtr-r35 (Jan 3, 2009)

*diecast models*



r33 v-spec said:


> I won't be putting up my pics of my scale Skyline collection!!!
> 
> More than half currently for sale!!!


Im intrested in buying any skyline models u have for sale,if u still have any for sale please call me on 07870808331.tnx regards immy.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Got my hands on one of these, fantastic detailing considering its 1:43. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Also got these lately! 

Skyline 2000 GTR KPGC10 from Kyosho 1:18








[/URL][/IMG]

R34 GTR Nismo R-Tune R1 from Autoart 1:18








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I just got the news that AutoArt has announced the 1/18th R33 GTR for 2009 in white, black and Midnight Purple iirc.
It was about time...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

andreasgtr said:


> I just got the news that AutoArt has announced the 1/18th R33 GTR for 2009 in white, black and Midnight Purple iirc.
> It was about time...


wasn't at the nuremburg toy fair apparently, so is unlikey to arrive this year 

mook


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Well, here's the link that says "New release in 2009": release date to be announced.
Sorry it's in german.

AUTOart models - Modellautos - Accessoires - Nissan Skyline GT-R (R33) V-Spec 1997


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Probably contravenes Forum rules - few Nissan models on this link: Nissan cars @ RCSmodels

If it does - then please delete.

EBBRO - KYOSHO - HPI RACING GTR's as & when launched.


----------



## RHDJapan (Jan 12, 2006)

How about these? You can buy a can of coffee for less than a Pound and one of these come along with it!


----------



## kitefighter (Aug 11, 2005)

*My Skyline GT-R collection...*

Flickr: twocubes' Photostream


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Re-reading this thread. Some stunning stuff out there!

At an antiques (?) fair today I found these old models. Close-ups available if requested... :wavey:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just out of interest, how rare is this "Prince Skyline GTB Racing 1964"???


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow, this thread has been going on for a while!

Do you guys think that anyone would be interested in a massive Skyline GTR (with a heavy R33 bias) collection? 

I believe I should have some pretty rare stuff ranging from literally trinkets (zippos, pins/badges/keychains etc..), to car models in all sizes and materials (maybe a hundred or so?) and a rather extensive book (15-20), brochures (almost all years), magazines (with relevant covers), press release kits etc.. collection. I even have the limited edition R33 GTR UK Cufflinks.. and tons more stuff. 95% of the stuff is in unopened brand new condition.

Or should I just part it out e-bay style one by one?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

GTuned said:


> Wow, this thread has been going on for a while!
> 
> Do you guys think that anyone would be interested in a massive Skyline GTR (with a heavy R33 bias) collection?
> 
> ...



Dunno about anyone else, but I'd be happy to see pics of unusual things in your collection! :bowdown1:

Although everyone else seems either dead or asleep...


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

I figured someone would ask for photos  Will take some tonight!


----------

